# Tiguan Fog Lights?



## snoop832 (Sep 3, 2012)

Is the wiring harness there on a 2012 or 13 S model. I was thinking of buying a S model and just installing the fog lights. 

Any input would be appreciated. 

Thanks Andy


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

We have a conversion kit ready for the Tiguan 1 -


----------



## GB724 (Mar 8, 2009)

How about the "2"?


----------

